# Uchida-ryu Tanjo Jutsu



## Ken Morgan (Dec 15, 2009)

Just curious, has anyone ever practiced Tanjo? 



 
 I learned the set some years ago, and then have not practiced it since. The other day my Sensei decided we needed to practice it again, and I loved it! To me it's a short version of jodo and like jodo it helps you understand distance and timing.

 I'm generally serious about my inquiry, I've never heard of anyone outside those associated with us, who have ever practiced it before.

 Side note...yes my Sensei does sell Tanjo and videos...
http://sdksupplies.netfirms.com/cat_instructset.html


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Ken,

The Tanjo used here is what we Ninjutsu guys refer to as either a Hanbo (half staff) or San Shaku Bo (three foot staff). There are a number of scrolls detailing use of such, primarily from the Kukishin Ryu and it's branches, and it is included in the Takagi Ryu (Hontai Yoshin Ryu, Hontai Takagi Yoshin Ryu etc) as well. Within Ninjutsu schools, the Hanbo is one of the most trained weapons we have.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 16, 2009)

The nice thing about hanbo is that most of the techniques translate very well to a walking cane. So by the time you get to the age where you don't look weird with a cane, you can always be armed even in places where guns or knives would be banned.


----------



## pgsmith (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Ken,
I learned the kata last September at our annual Mugai ryu gasshuku, but have not practiced them since. I did take lots of notes though so I would (hopefully) remember them.  Most folks that practice Shindo Muso ryu jo will end up also doing Uchida ryu tanjo as it is one of the subsumed arts. The head of Meishi Ha Mugai ryu, Niina Toyoaki, has a hanshi license in Shindo Muso ryu as well as Uchida ryu, which is how we ended up practicing them. I thought they were very interesting and would like to practice them more. However, none of the other guys at the dojo were able to make it to last year's gasshuku, so I haven't had anyone to practice with.


----------



## robertmrivers (Jan 7, 2010)

I am ranked in Uchida Ryu; we practice Uchida Ryu, as well as Isshin Ryu Kusarigamajutsu as taught by Niina Gosoke through our Mugai Ryu Iaido group. We're in Stafford, Virginia.

Love it. Glad to hear there are others who practice it. I am sure most Shindo Muso Ryu groups practice it, but more than likely don't advertise it. 

Best

Rob Rivers


----------



## pgsmith (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Rob!
  Look for an email from me soon as I had a few questions for you from that seminar that I hadn't gotten around to sending off to you yet. I'll need to go back through my notes first though.


----------

